# ESU loksound decoder light problem



## pedestre (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,
I use NCE Procab and I have this problem with a ESU Loksound XL decoder. Until now everything worked normally. Suddenly the front light stays on and back off, whatever the direction of travel and so I completely lost control of front and rear lights. What to do? Pierre


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing a full reset is the first step. That's what I do to TMCC O-gauge stuff when it loses it's marbles.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep sound like it lost part of it's programing, mine do it every now and then! Just do a factory reset or just set the CV's for the lights to make it work again.
If a reset does not fix it then you might have a short in the wiring or a bad bulb or LED. I have seen some very strange things happen with a bad Bulbs and LEDs.


----------

